
Verizon Wireless Will Not Institute Single Payment Fee - bradleyland
http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2011/12/pr2011-12-30.html
======
lucky7id
It appears as though they have learned from Netflix and GoDaddy how important
internet PR is.

